# FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE : saslauthd 2.1.25 coredumps at Sendmail TSL/AUTH



## Ajira (Feb 10, 2012)

While trying to set up SMTP AUTH with Sendmail on my freshly installed FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE, I'm running into a problem: saslauthd 2.1.25 seems to core dump as soon as I try to authenticate using SMTP AUTH via Sendmail.

Sendmail has been recompiled with the following flags, to facilitate SMTP AUTH:

```
# SASL (cyrus-sasl v2) sendmail build flags...
SENDMAIL_CFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include -DSASL=2
SENDMAIL_LDFLAGS=-L/usr/local/lib
SENDMAIL_LDADD=-lsasl2
# Adding to enable alternate port (smtps) for sendmail...
SENDMAIL_CFLAGS+= -D_FFR_SMTP_SSL
```
Running the Daemon in debug mode with [CMD=""]/usr/local/sbin/saslauthd -a pam -d[/CMD] reveals the follwing:

```
saslauthd[20109] :main            : num_procs  : 5
saslauthd[20109] :main            : mech_option: NULL
saslauthd[20109] :main            : run_path   : /var/run/saslauthd
saslauthd[20109] :main            : auth_mech  : pam
saslauthd[20109] :ipc_init        : using accept lock file: /var/run/saslauthd/mux.accept
saslauthd[20109] :detach_tty      : master pid is: 0
saslauthd[20109] :ipc_init        : listening on socket: /var/run/saslauthd/mux
saslauthd[20109] :main            : using process model
saslauthd[20109] :have_baby       : forked child: 20110
saslauthd[20110] :get_accept_lock : acquired accept lock
saslauthd[20109] :have_baby       : forked child: 20111
saslauthd[20109] :have_baby       : forked child: 20112
saslauthd[20109] :have_baby       : forked child: 20113
saslauthd[20110] :rel_accept_lock : released accept lock
saslauthd[20111] :get_accept_lock : acquired accept lock
saslauthd[20110] :do_auth         : auth success: [user=testuser] [service=imap] [realm=] [mech=pam]
saslauthd[20110] :do_request      : response: OK
saslauthd[20111] :rel_accept_lock : released accept lock
saslauthd[20112] :get_accept_lock : acquired accept lock
saslauthd[20109] :handle_sigchld  : child exited: 20111
saslauthd[20112] :rel_accept_lock : released accept lock
saslauthd[20113] :get_accept_lock : acquired accept lock
saslauthd[20109] :handle_sigchld  : child exited: 20112
saslauthd[20113] :rel_accept_lock : released accept lock
saslauthd[20110] :get_accept_lock : acquired accept lock
saslauthd[20109] :handle_sigchld  : child exited: 20113
saslauthd[20110] :rel_accept_lock : released accept lock
saslauthd[20109] :get_accept_lock : acquired accept lock
saslauthd[20109] :handle_sigchld  : child exited: 20110
saslauthd[20109] :rel_accept_lock : released accept lock
saslauthd[20109] :get_accept_lock : acquired accept lock
saslauthd[20109] :rel_accept_lock : released accept lock
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
As you can see, "testuser" authenticated just fine using testsaslauthd, yet the attempts using SMTP AUTH via Sendmail all resulted in child processes choking up, and eventually the whole Daemon core dumped. On FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE this worked fine, yet on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE it doesn't.  Does anyone have an idea? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ajira (Feb 19, 2012)

So, I had hoped to solve this problem by reverting to FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE. Here's where it gets funny: I have the exact same problem on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE! 

I've followed the steps described in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/smtp-auth.html 1-on-1 to install and configure everything. saslauthd works fine when I test it with testsaslauthd but once I try to authenticate with sendmail, then saslauthd core-dumps.

Does anyone have any idea ? If needed I can provide a core-dump file.


----------



## ccrupp (Feb 24, 2012)

I followed the instructions in the handbook but when I got to the point of recompiling sendmail, the contents of /usr/src is empty. This is true for my fresh install of 8.2 and 9.0. See steps copied from the handbook.



> 5.Recompile sendmail by executing the following commands:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Ajira (Feb 27, 2012)

I've filed a problem report for the issue: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=165422
If there's any development or news on the problem report, I'll update this forum post.


----------

